# Stuttering Forum description



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

"*Polls and Surveys* Please confine all polls and surveys to this to this topic"


----------



## tenor71363 (Feb 25, 2008)

Saxophone?


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Could you please phrase your question in the form of a question?

For the sake of clarity, I am referring to descriptor for the forum "Polls and Surveys."

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/forumdisplay.php?f=70

Is that sufficiently and redundantly clear?


----------



## tenor71363 (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes. I was confused and looking for clarity. Thank you.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Forum description fixed


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Yea! Yea!
Thanks. Thanks.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Check your mix, Hak', you may have too much slap back echo.


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

Check your mix, Hak', you may have too much slap back echo.


----------

